# Topdown



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I just received this notification and if you like me, topdown patterns are the only way. Enjoy

http://www.pickles.no/pique-top


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice top. Sad that my little ones are no longer little.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi Thank you for posting I was just looking for something new to do.


----------



## MarieJanelle (Jun 14, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Diane. I have a couple in mind that I could knit that for. Love it.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting, cute top!


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you, it is a beautiful top. Could you please send me the link for the baby top you have knitted so many of ? 
Thanks
Miriam


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diane D said:


> I just received this notification and if you like me, topdown patterns are the only way. Enjoy
> 
> http://www.pickles.no/pique-top


Where are all the ones of this pattern you have made Diane? Haven't done any yet? What's taking you so long?....lol...thanks for the link.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

gevereth said:


> Thank you, it is a beautiful top. Could you please send me the link for the baby top you have knitted so many of ?
> Thanks
> Miriam


http://mariannas lazy daisy days.blogspot.com/2013/02/all-in-one-knitted-baby-tops-very-quick.html


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

thank you so much but for some reason I am not able to open this link. Could there be a mistake in the link ?
Thanks again


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

the first three words after http:// is in one...this system wont let me paste it like that here.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Really cute and I really like it but read the pattern and found it poorly written not enough directions could not follow instructions


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Adorable. I love the pictures.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Cute top. Can't wait to see the ones you make.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

OH I like this! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Some very nice patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's lovely and it looks nice and easy too, thanks for the link. :-D


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I really love using Knitting Pure & Simple patterns for top down, but this one is different.


----------

